# 5.5.882 to 5.5.886



## TheBionicMan (Sep 15, 2011)

I heard people have recently gotten OTA updates from 5.5.882 to 5.5.886. My Bionic came out of the box as 5.5.886. I was wondering if someone could post the update file so I could take a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Where did you see people were getting updates? I am on the newest version

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TheBionicMan (Sep 15, 2011)

On xda a few people were talking about having pre-release Bionics running 5.5.882 and then receiving an OTA for 558.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I got mine day of release and im on 556 with no update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TheBionicMan (Sep 15, 2011)

Like I said. People with pre-releases had 882. I guess I'll keep hunting.


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine came with 886 out of the box.


----------



## fightinillini94 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ordered mine online on release day and it came with .886


----------



## TheBionicMan (Sep 15, 2011)

People are apparently missing what I said. Phones shipped at launch with 886. Users who had PRE-RELEASE Bionics were running 882 and received an OTA to 886.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Saw one guy on xda has a pre release one but can't remember where I saw it? I remember him asking if the new sbf or whatever its called would work for a pre release one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

What if you asked one of the reviewer on the tech blogs. They definitely had pre release software, and you could probably look at the shots of the about phone screen to see which bloggers/reviewers had pre release software to even further narrow your search.


----------

